# .222 rem mag



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

With all the talk about coyote guns, I haven't heard one peep about the .222 rem mag. I realize that this caliber is a bit dated and ammo is an issue, but I love this round for coyotes on down. It's a spunky little ripper that's a ball to shoot. I just wanted to ring the bell a little for my favorite. :sniper:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

it's a great round, just kinda hard to come by these days. i often considered a 222 rem mag in the ackley improved version. 22-250 ballistics with the ability to store more rounds in the magazine. of course that, necked down to 20 caliber, is enjoying much popularity these days: 204 ruger.


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

Used one growing up but moved on since the, I would rather use a 204.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't have a .204 so I really can't argue much, but I would like to know why you prefer a .204? I might get one just for kicks and try a side by side shoot. :beer: Thanks.


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a .222 Rem I love it for coyotes works nice. The .222 Rem mag would be nice to on dogs.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

We very, very, very rarely see a .222 mag up. I can't say I even know of any manufacturer (at least the ones most of us are familiar with) turning out that caliber, but having one would be a hoot. A rifle half way between a .223 and a .22-250 would make it an ideal yote gun.

I've never seen a box of .222 mag shells for sale at any of our Canadian stores but seems like brass are easy enough to come by at places like Cabela's and Wholesale Sports so reloaders wouldn't have a problem keeping a .222 mag fed. Just think, had the US military made a different choice, those of us shooting .223s would probably be shooting the mags.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

that reminds me of a statement made in hornady's 2nd volume reloading manual. that book is as old as i am. the comments under the 223 reads: " whether the 223 will ever surpass the popularity of the 222 remains doubtful..." :laugh: :laugh: we know how that turned out!


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

Gose do like me resize .223 used brass to .222 Rem and works good for my rifle. You may be good to load it 3 times.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah the 223 may be more popular, but if I always did what was popular I wouldn't have near as much fun. Coyote hunting isn't popular when you look at numbers of participants, but it's a blast. I like to nail dogs with loads I came up with. Satisfying doesn't quite cover it......


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Kingcanada, I got a kick out of Hornady's prediction about the .223. Here are a few more predictions and we know how accurate these turned out to be. 

"I think there is a world market for maybe five computers." - Thomas Watson, chairman of IBM, 1943

"This 'telephone' has too many shortcomings to be seriously considered as a means of communication. The device is inherently of no value to us." - Western Union, internal memo, 1876

"The concept is interesting and well-formed, but in order to earn better than a 'C', the idea must be feasible." - A Yale University management professor in response to Fred Smith's paper proposing reliable overnight delivery service. Smith went on to found FedEx.

"Who the hell wants to hear actors talk?" - Harry Warner, Warner Brothers, 1927

"I'm just glad it will be Clark Gable falling on his face and not Gary Cooper" - Gary Cooper on his decision not to take the leading role in "Gone With the Wind"

"We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on its way out." - Decca Recording Company, rejecting The Beatles, 1962

"Heavier than air flying machines are impossible." - Lord Kelvin, President, Royal Society, 1895

"There is no reason anyone would want a computer in their home." - Ken Olson, President, Chairman and Founder of Digital Equipment Corporation, 1977

"If I had thought about it, I wouldn't have done the experiment. The literature was full of examples that said you can't do this." - Spencer Silver, on the work that led to the unique adhesives on 3-M Post-It notepads

"The wireless music box has no imaginable commercial value. Who would pay for a message sent to nobody in particular?" - David Sarnoff's associates in response to his urgings for investment in the radio in the 1920's

"Everything that can be invented has been invented." - Charles H. Duell, Commissioner, U.S. Patent Office, 1899

"So we went to Atari and said, "Hey we've got this amazing thing, even built with some of your parts, what do you think about funding us? Or we'll give it to you. We just want to do it. Pay our salary, we'll come work for you." And they said, "No". So then we went to Hewlett Packard and they said, "Hey, we don't need you; you haven't even got through college yet." - Apple Computer Co-Founder Steve Jobs on attempts to get Atari and HP interested in he and Steve Wozniak's personal computer.

"Louis Pasteur's theory of germs is ridiculous fiction." - Pierre Pachet, Professor of Physiology at Toulouse, 1872

"You want to have consistent an uniform muscle development across all of your muscles? It can't be done. It's just a fact of life. You have to accept inconsistent muscle development as an unalterable condition of weight training." - Response to Arthur Jones, who solved the "unsolvable" problem by inventing Nautilus.

"Airplanes are interesting toys, but are of no military value." - Marechal Ferdinand Foch, Professor of strategy, Ecole Superieure de Guerre

"Drill for oil? You mean drill into the ground to try to find oil? You're crazy." - Drillers who Edwin L. Drake tried to enlist to his project to drill for oil in 1859


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

that one about the telephone has special irony. with the popularity (plague?) of "texting", we have invented the telegraph...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Youve also got to take them with a grain of salt.

I cant imagine telephones were very efficient, refined, or affordable in 1876. Not to mention only two guys had em! :lol:



> "Airplanes are interesting toys, but are of no military value." - Marechal Ferdinand Foch, Professor of strategy, Ecole Superieure de Guerre


And come on! Who takes military advice from the French?! You know what "maginot line" means in German?......Speed bump.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

kingcanada said:


> that reminds me of a statement made in hornady's 2nd volume reloading manual. that book is as old as i am. the comments under the 223 reads: " whether the 223 will ever surpass the popularity of the 222 remains doubtful..." :laugh: :laugh: we know how that turned out!


Or the .243/6mm Rem saga. One had a slight edge over the other, yet we all know what one really took off. Amazing what one little barrel design faux pas, and the backing of a couple notable gun writers of the time can do for a caliber.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

A friend has one and loves it.I wanted the original .222 myself but I found a deal on a new CZ 527 .223 that was just to good to pass up.


----------

